# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Art me rere te ngjyrosur ne shishe.

## benseven11

Egjipt
Art me rere te ngjyrosur ne shishe.

----------


## arba.t

Interesante  :buzeqeshje:

----------

